# Modern Life Destroys Survival Instinct



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

How very true. Not only because people are Lazy (I can be as well), but it puts the sheeple right where the globalists want them. Helpless and dependent. Vulnerable to take advantage of. Compliant slaves.



> Our world today would seem magical to our ancestors. Our needs are met almost immediately, we have clean water at the turn of a knob, heat at the push of a button, and light with the flip of a switch. Food is purchased in a box, ready to heat, and a person can prepare a meal in under 6 minutes using the microwave oven that's a fixture in most modern kitchens.
> 
> Our world is clean, convenient, and loaded with abundant resources, things that took significant time and effort to produce in days gone by. And all of these resources are available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. We don't even have to go out and get the resources if we live in a town of much size - Uber and Instacart will bring your conveniences right to your door.
> 
> ...


How Modern Life Destroys Survival Instinct


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I agree, with one proviso.

Whether we liked it or hated it, we boomers were raised by the WWII generation. After they scrounged food during The Depression, they were rewarded by getting shot at by the Nazis and the Japanese. Trust me, they taught us the value of a dollar, excoriated us for wasting food, and made sure we had hard, crappy jobs as teenagers so we knew the value and rewards of work. We also learned respect for blue collar folks. In fact, to this day, _I are one_.

If you could feasibly be any of my children, I'm sorry I didn't kick your ass. That was my responsibility. But then, a book by Dr. Spock (not the Vulcan) spoiled any chance that you might become useful by accident. In my current job of 24 years, I have yet to find an apprentice. No computers are connected to 'wet rocks.'

What millennials identify as "prepping," I consider simply gathering the proper tools and food.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Think of the propaganda how not to trust your senses that something is wrong. One is expected to stay in the white zone like sheep in a pasture rather that condition orange or red.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Another consequence of this will be when something does happen people will be so miserable they'll be willing to give up what's left of their freedoms for just a scrap of food and the illusion or promise of security. They will except anything.. just to make the pain go away.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I recall reading an article years ago (I truly wish I had kept it), about a massive snowstorm that hit the Midwest plains back in the late 1800's. Folks 'back east' were aghast. Something like 20 People died in the storm. How could they have been so naive? To go out into a wilderness and attempt to eek out a living? Living in solitude, or with just your family nearby? With the nearest human being 40 miles away? Shocking!

Fast forward a month, and a similar storm socks the east coast. More than 50 die, right in the safety of the 'big city'. Mostly because they had vendors come by every day with coal or firewood for the stove, bread, meat.... everything you needed brought right to your door. Then....... the supply line stops. The vendors can't get out with all the snow.


The city folks didn't realize they were living in a huge machine. And that machine broke down.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

C.L.Ripley said:


> Another consequence of this will be when something does happen people will be so miserable they'll be willing to give up what's left of their freedoms for just a scrap of food and the illusion or promise of security. They will except anything.. just to make the pain go away.


Benjamin Franklin parroted your view. He said, "_In a world of freedom and sandwiches, most people would pick sandwiches._"

History says he originally said, "_Those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety_."

That was too difficult for people to understand.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Isn't that the big plan. Flip the switch and millions will die and our country will be easily taken over. Neighbors will turn in friends just for something to eat.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Benjamin Franklin parroted your view. He said, "_In a world of freedom and sandwiches, most people would pick sandwiches._"
> 
> History says he originally said, "_Those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety_."
> 
> That *is *too difficult for people to understand.


Fify.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

...thank you...

If Franklin was here, he'd have made it applicable to modern America.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Our system now is designed to make people pedant on government not them self or each other. The liberal hand of government is were all thing that are needed or wanted need to pass through to you . They start teaching it in first grade in public schools .
They enforce every night on the news and in most every TV show and movie.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Modern life is corrosive, it chews away at manhood, and effeminizes men. Concurrent with that, it takes women and props them up, so that they don't need men.
And that is only one way that it is destroying society, look at the children. They do not listen to anyone because they don't have too; and that includes their father and mother.

In any crises, every hand will be against his neighbor; that much has been instilled by society. What is the method to that madness?


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Most people nowadays do not even know where their food comes from. The other day I was talking to a person that did not knew that potatoes grew underground, way too many young people do not know how to cook any food wich is not pre-prepared. And this is the most basic thing. If they have the minor (like changing a lightbulb or assembling a piece of forniture) of the problems in their house, they cannot fix it. 
So, yeah, people are getting lazy and and more stupid. I have a good food garden in my limited space, and most people ask me why bother planting if I can buy it at the store. 
Kids have no limits and no responsabilies. Most families are gone (this includes mine). Today is just me and my elderly mother, but someday it will be only me. As a child there were many things my parents could have taught me, but they imagined it would no longer be needed in a modern world with so much technology.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Yavanna said:


> Most people nowadays do not even know where their food comes from. The other day I was talking to a person that did not knew that potatoes grew underground,........


.......


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Yavanna said:
> 
> 
> > Most people nowadays do not even know where their food comes from. The other day I was talking to a person that did not knew that potatoes grew underground,........
> ...


pretty much that &#128514; eggs and milk also grow on the store, and so do the vegetables.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yavanna, I know I cannot ship you contraband, but you mentioned assembling furniture. I still have my tools from when I worked at Harley-Davidson.

Is there a special wrench or set of sockets you cannot get in Brazil? Mine are American. Is your standard British or Whitworth?

I didn't know it was just your mother and yourself. I'm sorry for that. I am a member of two forums here, and we watch each other like brothers. I hope we grant you the same kindness. I have never met Slippy or Smitty901, but I would welcome them just because we met here.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Yavanna, I know I cannot ship you contraband, but you mentioned assembling furniture. I still have my tools from when I worked at Harley-Davidson.
> 
> Is there a special wrench or set of sockets you cannot get in Brazil? Mine are American. Is your standard British or Whitworth?
> 
> I didn't know it was just your mother and yourself. I'm sorry for that. I am a member of two forums here, and we watch each other like brothers. I hope we grant you the same kindness. I have never met Slippy or Smitty901, but I would welcome them just because we met here.


 We shall meet for coffee This weather has been a pain. I can get the bike out but not back in.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> We shall meet for coffee This weather has been a pain. I can get the bike out but not back in.


Smitty, you have mail.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

I can assemble forniture, it is fairly easy, only time consuming. I admit on being lazy and sometimes paying someone else to do it 😅 
One thing I cannot do is car mechanics (except for exchanging tires, and checking water/oil). I was thinking in taking some basic lessons on it, since it would be very usefull. 
I am much more skilled in the gardening / food procurement thing.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yavanna, if you take up car mechanics, do you have access to ratchet wrenches, drivers and sockets?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

"In Time Delivery" is the key phrase. Break that chain anywhere along the line and you can bring this country to it's knees. My Dad and I where talking about the possibility of a second civil war or revolution. His thought was pretty much the same as mine. Anything is possible, but the American people, in these days and times, generally are much to dependent, content, and lazy to revolt. His fear, and mine, is outside forces by either outright war or EMP / grid down. Number one on my list is grid down. It's to easy and no shot will have to be taken. Take the grid down and you take down the country.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> "In Time Delivery" is the key phrase. ........


I think it's_ Just_ In Time.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Number one on my list is grid down...Take the grid down and you take down the country.


I have an idea for a good forum project.

Each member buys a roll of copper wire. We all meet at a central location, and build a Faraday Cage. Everyone who provided such a roll gets a free safety deposit box, and we rent out the rest to the other members for a few nickels. We'll need some revenue for future expansion or repairs.

Worst case scenario, no EMP bomb ever goes off and we sell the copper scrap for big bucks and we blow it on a three day party.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RedLion said:


> How very true. Not only because people are Lazy (I can be as well), but it puts the sheeple right where the globalists want them. Helpless and dependent. Vulnerable to take advantage of. Compliant slaves.
> 
> How Modern Life Destroys Survival Instinct


This is true and ironic on so many levels; that technology has "fixed" so many problems yet will in the end be our undoing. We don't know the same kind of hard, physical labor and suffering that our grandparents and great grandparents knew.

In general, during the Lost Generation's time the work ethic was still the code or creed of our country. The L.G. were able to endure suffering. They went through WW I and the Great Depression. The L.G. knew austerity. On the whole they owned only what they needed, no more and often they owned less than that. They saved everything. They made their own stuff instead of running to the store to buy it. When they bought, they saved up and paid in cash. They were austere. The husband maintained the headship and wives submitted.

But they ( the L.G.) neglected to teach their children (the Greatest Generation) what they had learned: how to endure suffering in their own lives for the sake of virtue. The men and women in that generation (GG) were often very good people, but they couldn't endure suffering in the same way as their parents. Suffering was only a means to obtain something better for their children. The G.G. parents wanted to give everything they could to the Boomers. They had indulged their children. The GGer's didn't pass on the faith in tact. It's that generation--Greatest Generationers--that gave us the pediphile priests, Roe vs Wade, feminism, credit cards, the decline of Christianity, etc, etc--all under their watch. And as @The Tourist mentioned, Dr Spock taught GG parents to raise their children to become effeminate and spoiled brats--again, in general, not all BB's are spoiled brats.

(Fr. Ripperger talks a lot about this in his sermons on youtube, btw).


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> @The Tourist mentioned, Dr Spock.


A little stiff and humorless for me. But he did show me the Vulcan 'neck pinch,' and how to maneuver a starship out of a space station at a full 1/4 impulse power.

I felt Nurse Christine Chapel was a tad clingy, but I advised him she was out to seduce him. He responded, "_I cannot believe my Vulcan ears_," or a similar sounding adjective...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

EXCELLENT! I can't wait to show-off my bike to fellow bikers! Mine is FAST! :tango_face_grin: Hope you boys can keep up!











The Tourist said:


> Yavanna, I know I cannot ship you contraband, but you mentioned assembling furniture. I still have my tools from when I worked at Harley-Davidson.
> 
> Is there a special wrench or set of sockets you cannot get in Brazil? Mine are American. Is your standard British or Whitworth?
> 
> I didn't know it was just your mother and yourself. I'm sorry for that. I am a member of two forums here, and we watch each other like brothers. I hope we grant you the same kindness. I have never met Slippy or Smitty901, but I would welcome them just because we met here.





Smitty901 said:


> We shall meet for coffee This weather has been a pain. I can get the bike out but not back in.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> EXCELLENT! I can't wait to show-off my bike to fellow bikers! Mine is FAST! :tango_face_grin: Hope you boys can keep up!
> 
> View attachment 95885


 You do know those things are cool. 
High tec. We can not hide in ignorance but a shame we have to surrender our freedom and life to tec. Life was so easy when Dad and mom ran the show. All I had to do was follow a few reasonable rules. Make sure I did not use up the last inch of rope they gave me. I could rebuild Dads car or truck at 13 and fix anything on my motorcycle. Explaining to Mom and Dad why we were working on the engine in the house in end made sense to them. The motorboat in the pool end up being just a Had to clean it like it never happened lessons learned. I pity most children today.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I know that they make some 600cc step through scooters, and I've been wondering about getting one for in town. I would also have to use Hwy 151, so doing 65 would also be a help.

But I must admit, that's a cute little bike. The gas tank screams 'Early Sportster.'


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

C.L.Ripley said:


> Another consequence of this will be when something does happen people will be so miserable they'll be willing to give up what's left of their freedoms for just a scrap of food and the illusion or promise of security. They will except anything.. just to make the pain go away.


An intended consequence, I very much suspect!!!


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

Annie said:


> This is true and ironic on so many levels; that technology has "fixed" so many problems yet will in the end be our undoing. We don't know the same kind of hard, physical labor and suffering that our grandparents and great grandparents knew.
> 
> In general, during the Lost Generation's time the work ethic was still the code or creed of our country. The L.G. were able to endure suffering. They went through WW I and the Great Depression. The L.G. knew austerity. On the whole they owned only what they needed, no more and often they owned less than that. They saved everything. They made their own stuff instead of running to the store to buy it. When they bought, they saved up and paid in cash. They were austere. The husband maintained the headship and wives submitted.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of your idea Annie, but I'm not convinced it happened that quick, (one generation) that worked hard to give it all to their kids. I feel it took 2 if not 3 generations to get where we are now. I was born in 71, my generation is just as much to blame, wanting to give their kids everything they didn't have and not having to work for it. And the generation that followed me... there are very few of them that have any real chance of a future. (just my opinion)


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Having been on both ends I can say this...You never know the will of people to live. The most unassuming can become the most prolific killer. Yes, we s a society are weaker than our fore fathers. All of us....me included. I know for a fact I can live 30-45 days without food... 3-4 days without water. What I have learned is never hold myself to a standard of conduct that I'm sure to not uphold. What does that mean? I know, for a fact, I can from kind to evil very quickly. I will never say I won't do this or that. The fact is...I know I will, and I will before most people because I know that I will, which gives me an advantage.

It isn't the skills I have that will save me, it is my willingness to go completely savage as required. What saves me spiritually is that I would lways try to help those who cannot help themselves....but wanna be wolves be warry....I will out wolf your ass in a bind.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Old SF Guy*, we seek defense in remarkably differing ways. You go "completely savage."

I'd remain quiet and contained. I look for the soft spots on my enemy's attitude and physique.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

The disconnect from reality is a major contributing factor in my book. 
Not hearing the stories of elders living thru the depression, or food fuel and goods rations during WWII, pushing the car thru the gas line on odd license plate day in the 70's for your 10 gals.
We used to come together to get thru the tough times, but that is counterproductive to the modern Me society.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

BookWorm said:


> I agree with most of your idea Annie, but I'm not convinced it happened that quick, (one generation) that worked hard to give it all to their kids. I feel it took 2 if not 3 generations to get where we are now. I was born in 71, my generation is just as much to blame, wanting to give their kids everything they didn't have and not having to work for it. And the generation that followed me... there are very few of them that have any real chance of a future. (just my opinion)


Oh yeah, I agree with you. Because I didn't mean to say it was all the fault of those three generations mentioned in my previous post. They were only just the beginning; the set up perhaps for what we're seeing now and what's coming down the pike. Clearly, ithe state fo the world is getting worse as we progress from one decade to the next. Once these Milenials godless fully take the reins, I fear we're in for a bad time of it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Oh yeah, I agree with you. Because I didn't mean to say it was all the fault of those three generations mentioned in my previous post. They were only just the beginning; the set up perhaps for what we're seeing now and what's coming down the pike. Clearly, ithe state fo the world is getting worse as we progress from one decade to the next. Once these Milenials godless fully take the reins, I fear we're in for a bad time of it.


I'm thinking it'll be front-end of it, too.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I'd say this dumbing down, laziness, dependent society or what ever you want to call it, has been accelerating the past 20 years.
I try to account for population size from then to now, but I seriously feel like the percentage of stupid people is higher now then 20-30 years ago.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> ........ but I seriously feel like the percentage of stupid people is higher now then 20-30 years ago.


That's because technology has allowed Darwin Award winners to survive.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> That's because technology has allowed Darwin Award winners to survive.


And Youtube's a database full of evidence.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I'd say this dumbing down, laziness, dependent society or what ever you want to call it, has been accelerating the past 20 years.
> I try to account for population size from then to now, but I seriously feel like the percentage of stupid people is higher now then 20-30 years ago.


I believe this as well, that we are getting dumber. But... I also remember reading at least 2 reports (studies) saying that from approximately 1820 to 2010 I.Q. points on the average human has dropped 14 points. And the I.Q. "scales" that were in use during the late 1980s are different than those that are being used now, trying to cover up the stupid.

So, those in charge of making the charts in which I.Q. is scored are okay with dumbing up the results. How does that get explained?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> And Youtube's a database full of evidence.


And they usually start with "Hold my sippy cup.."


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

BookWorm said:


> I believe this as well, that we are getting dumber. But... I also remember reading at least 2 reports (studies) saying that from approximately 1820 to 2010 I.Q. points on the average human has dropped 14 points. And the I.Q. "scales" that were in use during the late 1980s are different than those that are being used now, trying to cover up the stupid.
> 
> So, those in charge of making the charts in which I.Q. is scored are okay with dumbing up the results. How does that get explained?


So we agree then, the new IQ test is easier than the 80's test. Let me do the math, carry the 1, yup we now have more people with a higher IQ then average.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> So we agree then, the new IQ test is easier than the 80's test. Let me do the math, carry the 1, yup we now have more people with a higher IQ then average.


Maybe I didn't explain it right. In 88 I took the Asfab entry exam for Army, scored a 114. 
At that time, I was told the levels were:
80-90 mild retarded
91-100 below average
101-110 average
111-120 above average
121-130 bright
131-140 extremely smart

The scale I saw several months ago:
85-115 average
116-125 above average

Do you see the difference?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

No more retard :tango_face_grin:

Either your like most everyone else, or your slightly brighter than most everyone else.

But if your rich or on a reality show, no one cares because your rich or on a reality show.

Wait, now I have to score 85 to be average, I better go study and try to up my score by 1 point.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I believe that there is something I call, "book smart but street stupid." My brother is a professor and a member of MENSA. His IQ is off the graph. But he didn't get a drivers license until he was 35 years old. He's had a divorce. I doubt he's strong enough to take a Harley off its kick-stand, and even if he could he doesn't know which button does what.

I pegged an above average IQ, but I liked the blue collar crowd working on the loading dock of The Master Lock Company. My white collar days were simply endless duress. I'm much happier as a knife polisher, and you get to wear crappy blue jeans 24/7.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> I believe that there is something I call, "book smart but street stupid." My brother is a professor and a member of MENSA. His IQ is off the graph. But he didn't get a drivers license until he was 35 years old. He's had a divorce. I doubt he's strong enough to take a Harley off its kick-stand, and even if he could he doesn't know which button does what.
> 
> I pegged an above average IQ, but I liked the blue collar crowd working on the loading dock of The Master Lock Company. My white collar days were simply endless duress. I'm much happier as a knife polisher, and you get to wear crappy blue jeans 24/7.


That's my brother as well. A BA in Physics, and works for a well known military industrial complex company. I love him dearly, but he is as weak as a kitten... no physicality whatsoever. I cannot convince him to prep even for a WEEK.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

BookWorm said:


> Maybe I didn't explain it right. In 88 I took the Asfab entry exam for Army, scored a 114.
> At that time, I was told the levels were:
> 80-90 mild retarded
> 91-100 below average
> ...


You are talking about two very different things. The ASVAB (yes, it is a V and not a F) is a vocational test. It does have an IQ component to it, but the scoring is vastly different from standard IQ tests. The score you get on the ASVAB has little to do with your intelligence quotient. I should also mention that the score on the ASVAB is actually a percentile score, as in you scored the same or higher than x-percentage of other test takers. If you are remembering your score correctly, then you miraculously scored higher than 114% of other test-takers. If you think that is mathematicallypossible, I suggest you might be mistaken..... :tango_face_wink:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I believe there is a differing and subtle "separate intelligence." I believe that applies to craftsmen.

I've seen wealthy people hire a 'carpenter' who builds the most incredible, all wood, man's cave you've ever seen. This also applies to guys who build custom cars and motorcycles.

If people think talents like these are easy, they should try to do a simple facsimile.


----------

